
Dalton’s point - iamwil
http://iamwilchung.wordpress.com/2012/08/02/daltons-point/
======
Cloven
oh my god I wonder what dalton caldwell had for breakfast today

~~~
iamwil
oh my god, a troll!

~~~
brandoncapecci
No, I don't think that's it. Dalton seems like he'd be a vegan and trolls are
especially meaty.

